# Advice for a newcomer, please



## UKHusband (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello all.  Firstly I'm male and my wife and I live in Essex. The amount clinics, info and range of prices has blow my tiny mind - so please help!

My wife (45) and I are considering Donor eggs abroad such as Athens. Is it really cheaper and quicker aboroad?  Is Athens competively priced?

It would seem to make sense (?) to have our pre tests at ISIS (Colcester) or the 'Herts and Essex' centers. Is one cheaper than the other? Is one more efficient?

Please help two vey worried and confused souls.


----------



## phantom831 (Nov 22, 2005)

hi there 
and can i firstly welcome another man to the site lol, i seem to be one of a very few on here.

i can offer a little help if you wish but i am not as experienced as a lot of the women on here, but if you send me a pm i will see what i can do and i can also point you to a few good room on here if you wish,

hope to hear back soon and good luck to you both

steve


----------



## Mona Lisa (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi

There are treads for 'Cycle Buddies' (those undergoing treatment) at particular clinics. I had my treatment at Institut Marques in Barcelona. Their thread is IM Cycle Buddies. If you go on there you can ask people any questions you have about the particular clinic. I also post on IVI Cycle Buddies thread (as I went on their by mistake one day, so keep an eye on thier thread too). I think IVI are a group of clinics in Spain. Have a look at IVI Cycle Buddies thread - Reply # 864 by Spraykay, yesterday. She outlines the costs at that clinic she was charged. You may even get more advice by posting on these threads, as there are many girls using them every day & they often have experience of other clinics, & some who have gone on to other clinics, still post on their old thread. Athens may have been a good option for me, as I am half Greek myself, but I went with IM as my UK consultant recommended them. 

Good luck with your quest. I actually got a positive test with my first go at IM, & have my first scan next Tuesday - so am holding by breath until then.

Mona Lisa


----------



## MillyGirl (Jul 8, 2007)

UK Husband,

I know what you mean about the info about different clinics blowing your mind.... I found the easiest thing to do was to write a list of all the clinics and what was important to me. Then I got slightly less confused and went with a gut feeling. Like Mona Lisa I decided to go to IM in Barcelona and am currently on my 2ww.

Is the clinic in Athens you are talking about Serum? I think they change 5000 euros plus the cost of your own drugs which is pretty competitive and far cheaper than Spain. In fact one of the girls who previously had treatment at IM (Barcelona) is going to go there now. There is a Serum thread, if you go to the International Board and click on Greece you should find it. The girls seem to have a lot of praise for Penny who seems to be a very caring doctor and if you post on that thread they should be able to help you with any more detailed queries.

We had our HIV, Hep blood tests etc done by our gp (no charge) but some girls have had them done at their local GUM clinic. Are these the pre tests you are talking about?

I did ask ISIS about doing my monitoring,they said they would be happy to help and I think they said they would charge £125.00 for a scan.However, as Essex & Herts prescribe me clexane for a blood clotting disorder and as I have had treatment with them before, I have stayed there. I think both clinics are good and again it's down to personal choice. Have you been to either of them before?

Good Luck to you both,

Millygirl
xx


----------



## sylmin (Nov 12, 2008)

Dear UK husband,
Just like you my husband and I have been looking at clinics abroad(we live in France ) and even though I am still lost (we will be seeing our doctor next week to take final opinion from him) I have made the following table with the Spanish and Greece clinics that are most sighted on FF
The table is based on all the reading I have been doing on FF and the e mail replies I have recd from clinics. I hope I have not made any mistake

i passing on to you perhaps it will help

I have been looking at clinics in Czech republic for last week as well but at I have not been able to table any info yet

*
IM Barcelona ,Spain*

Advantage

•	Can go for refund program but down payment 30K (8% failure rate on this program)
•	Highest success rate ( Info clinic site) - 52% overall success rate for ovodon.
•	Very good with frozen embryos (Info FF and clinic site)
•	Always have a back up donor
•	Guarantee 6 good quality eggs
•	Very professional approach (email answer very rapid and professional + info FF)

Disadvantage
•	Very Expensive, about 10000 euros/attempt
•	Do not give any information about the donor till last moment (info FF)
•	Do not have IMSI
•	Intial RDV is immediate but then you can have about 2 months waiting period (info FF)
•	Allows 6 donations/donor

*IVI Barcelona*

Advantage

•	Less costlier than IM ( 6.5 to 7.5K)
•	Better success rate than Eugin (Info clinic site) - 54 % overall success for ovodon.
•	If cycle cancelled the next cycle is free
•	Allows 3 donations/donor

Disadvantage
•	Costlier than Eugin
•	No back up donor
•	Initial waiting time 2 to 3 months
•	Do not have IMSI

Eugin Barcelona

Advantage
•	Cost about 6.5 K
•	Guarantee 4 good quality eggs
•	Both Good and bad reviews based on patients personal exp on FF

Disadvantage

• Success rate lower than IM or IVI (clinic sites) - 49% overall ovodon success rate.
•	Diffn doctors everytime
•	Initial waiting time
•	Do not have IMSI

SerumGreece/Athens

Advantage
•	Cost 5K
•	Very good reviews on FF
•	Email response very fast and efficient
•	No waiting period for first appt
•	IMSI available
•	Overall ovodon efficiency : 50%.

Disadvantage

•	Do donor sharing (Penny says rarely but it concerns us)
•	Travel cost will be higher than for Spain

Sorry tried to copy in table format but was unsuccessfull

Sylmin


----------



## carolmac (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi

Navigating the EDIVF maze is difficult. Like the previous post I have done lots of research and based on cost, positive posts on the international board, success rates, age of donors and policy on egg share I narrowed the choice to 3. Reprofit - Czech, CERAM - Spain and SERUM Athens. Will try SERUM Athens first as very impressed with the consultant (PENNY) she phoned me a home (free) and advised a explore IUI before embarking on EDIVF. I feel she is a genuine person and her advice wasn't influenced by commercial interest. 

Best of luck

Carolmac


----------

